# It is "done"!!!



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

A couple of years ago tie blankets were in style. I bought this material then to do one , but never did....my granddaughter (at 11) is still into "sponge Bob" so I decided to make it...never again...long and "boring!! But it did come out well and she will like it....


----------



## Marge13 (Dec 10, 2013)

That's cute!! My girls would love it! I made one for my husband once...never did another one! Yours looks better than mine, mine was very crooked!!! good job! I'm sure your granddaughter will love it!!!!


----------



## KNITTEN NANA (Apr 2, 2011)

You did a great job, I know what you mean, my daughter did these type of blankets a while back. She let me try to make one, after half a side I knew this was not a craft for me. You just don't know till you try if a certain craft is right for you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks good even if it was boring!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Cute and cuddly... she will love it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thats what I thought too.. that they took a long time and wasn't very exciting to do... but I have a friend that loves to make these so I guess its all in the person  that fleece has gotten so expensive around here... I'm glad you had a nice piece for her blanket in a character that she enjoys still.. my hubby still likes sponge bob...LOL


----------



## maysmom (Sep 22, 2011)

My only beef with these blankets is that I need a really long, wide table to lay them out flat on while I tie them. I used to take them to dh's job where there were 2 craft rooms with lots of table space. He's retired now so I have to tie them with the fabric laid out on our bed; my back doesn't appreciate that!

DD found two pillow kits to make up like this, and they weren't bad. Those I could tie while sitting im my "knitting" chair--

Karen N.


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

These are the warmest, softest blankets ever for kids. Both my grandkids love theirs and we use them every day.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> thats what I thought too.. that they took a long time and wasn't very exciting to do... but I have a friend that loves to make these so I guess its all in the person  that fleece has gotten so expensive around here... I'm glad you had a nice piece for her blanket in a character that she enjoys still.. my hubby still likes sponge bob...LOL


And I was thinking that fleece is getting less expensive. Joann seems to have it on sale quite often. So many color, prints and non-pill to choose from these days too.

Robin


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very cute blanket


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

I just finished my first one. It's not perfect by any means and I wish I would have had one to look at before I started cutting. I made the strips too short and it was so hard to tie them. Of course, if I would have used my head, I would have cut just a few strips and tied them so I knew the right length instead of cutting them all first only to find they would have worked better longer. That is what I get for not thinking first! I probably won't be doing many more.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

I have several of these blankets and love them. They are great at night while keeping us warm while watching TV. Also, they are so easy to launder--just throw in the washer and pop in the dryer.

Ps-animals seem to love them too. My Yorkie has his own on the back of the couch.


----------



## mickey's mom (Sep 21, 2013)

My aunt made one for my daughter, beautifully colored striped pattern. Very soft and cuddly. Nice job with your Sponge Bob material!


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

I have a fondness for these blankets but not for the process. The couple of years I made them, I had a lot of help doing them from my then teenage children; we had a lot of fun being together. I always tried to get them to knit but only got them to knot...LOL. So for me this is a group activity.

For anyone who wants to try them, I have one suggestion: buy a good quality fleece that will give you a good looking result. My favorite was a red and black plaid that I backed with black; we still use it for watching movie DVDs.


----------



## gamce (Nov 17, 2013)

maysmom said:


> My only beef with these blankets is that I need a really long, wide table to lay them out flat on while I tie them. I used to take them to dh's job where there were 2 craft rooms with lots of table space. He's retired now so I have to tie them with the fabric laid out on our bed; my back doesn't appreciate that!
> 
> DD found two pillow kits to make up like this, and they weren't bad. Those I could tie while sitting im my "knitting" chair--
> 
> Karen N.


I did so many that I figured out you can lay them out on a large surface or floor, safety pin them around the edges about 3-4" in from the edges and four in the center as a square, cut the strips, then go sit on a couch or chair to tie them especially if you are alone.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

Very cute. I remember when they were popular and I'm sure your efforts are going to be appreciated now! Nice work and great that you finished up a previous project. I've got some of those on the shelf as well&#128522;.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes she will love it and that's why we buy all the stuff, right?!?


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

So cute......I made so many of these years ago, but forgot about them until now. Thanks for jogging my memory.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

They are very warm!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

And that blanket has been reinvented.
Project Linus has a link for the wheel blade.

You can use it single layer, and poke holes around the edge and crochet a border. My friend uses a fork, I bought the rotary wheel that perforates. Just gives these afghans a new look. Yes mine have gone form sofa, to car, than off to the dogs crates. They love them so they must be warm for them too.
www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC4dup5qyh8


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

They are still popular. I have seen many at craft bazaars and gift shops. I, personally, would rather crochet a nice edging on the blanket. I have done several fleece baby blankets with the crochet edging and they look really nice.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

I've made a couple of cot size blankets of this style. After the first one, I noticed that my GD kept scratching her face from the tassles at the top of the blanket because they tickled her face. When I made the second one, I omitted the tassles on one side and just sewed this end together using a blanket stitch and some yarn. Turned out great. Jane


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

When I made them, I sew 2 sides, then fringed the other 2 sides, I sewed 3 inches from the edge then cut he fringe omitting the knots. the first ones I made knots & was told they were not comfortable if you lay on the knots that s why I made the change in how I did them.


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> When I made them, I sew 2 sides, then fringed the other 2 sides, I sewed 3 inches from the edge then cut he fringe omitting the knots. the first ones I made knots & was told they were not comfortable if you lay on the knots that s why I made the change in how I did them.


I also sew around in from 3 edges, just in case any of the knots come undone. Great minds think alike! Have a good day. Jane


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Darling blanket ... she will love it!


----------



## gramadolly (Apr 26, 2012)

I have made this blanket for my first great grandchild. Now every time a new great grandchild is born their parents request a blanket for them too. Who Knew? So happy I found out about the cutting wheel It makes it go so much faster. I also sit on the couch and watch TV while I am tying. I see a lot of these blankets at the grandsons baseball games.


----------



## Cassews (Apr 10, 2013)

I made my grands each a fleece blanket ..and a quilt and a crochet blanket for Christmas this year !LOL


----------



## clickyoursticks (Jan 31, 2013)

I have made several of these and don't find them boring. Not having a large table, I have to work on the floor! 

KarenL.....The first order of making a fleece blanket after squaring up your fleece, is to cut a 4 inch square out of every corner on the material and then cut your fringe strips in 4 inches all around four sides. Four inches makes it about right for tying the knots, and makes the blanket square.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice blanket.


----------



## Janet Cooke (Aug 14, 2013)

robinare said:


> And I was thinking that fleece is getting less expensive. Joann seems to have it on sale quite often. So many color, prints and non-pill to choose from these days too.
> 
> Robin


The kits to make them were on sale at JoAnn's for under $10. last year at the end of the season. 
I don't know about the quality of the fleece.


----------

